
Why Computer Programmers Should Stop Calling Themselves Engineers (2015) - okket
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/programmers-should-not-call-themselves-engineers/414271/?single_page=true
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10513499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10513499)
(~1 year ago, 66 commments)

~~~
CarolineW
And another 22 comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10537138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10537138)

